# 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

VW 1.8T








AUDI 1.8T
Why is one so nice and clean and the other one a mess (and i'm not talking about dirt)? Is it just that the first one had a poor install or is this just because the newer motors came with a cleaner appearance?
From reading the archives in this forum, I am about to begin my quest for a 1.8T. I *think* that I am looking at installing a '97-'98 Audi A4 motor (AEB) with a 2000 Golf/Jetta intake manifold into my '97 GTI 8v. I am a stickler for the details and could not live with that mess that's pictured in the 1st photo - do I have to source a later year motor to keep the aethetics found in photo 2? The "clean" installs seem to be using 2000+ motors but then you get into immobilizer issues and DBW...
Any help/insight appreciated.


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

he cut the valve cover in the first pic. Other then that, i'm sure you could tidy up the hoses and wires yourself


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (OZ jetta)*

AEB is a good one. Got one in the garage waiting to go in mine. Do you know where to get a Golf intake? Do you know what to do for a downpipe?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

The valve cover in the second pic covers most of the wires that the Passat cover dosen't. Most of the tubes are on the driverside of the motor, hence the photo being taken from the passenger side in the second pic. If you put a Golf cover it would actually hide most of the lines above the intake manifold. The mounting points of the covers are also different for the MK4 and the B5.
Mine








Not the best...but good enough for me.
The second motor is out of a TT, if you like the cover.


[Modified by abt cup, 1:13 AM 4-10-2003]


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

2nd pic is a TT motor...u could get a beetle 1.8t motor, ive seen one in a corrado n it looks real clean


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (Darrsh)*

Thanks for the input guys. I've been playing armchair tuner and doing the online homework so far and not yet had my head under the hood of a '97-'98 A4, so I wasn't sure what I was looking at... 
Summary so far:
- '97-'98 AEB Audi A4 motor (non-DBW/non-immobilizer)
- Use rear motor mount from 2.0 (probably needs modded to allow the turbo to clear)
- 2000 G/J intake manifold
- Crank pulley needs modified 
- Mk3 2.0 motor accessories will work
- Oil pan and oil pump pickup needs changed off of the AEB as the AEB pan sits to low to the ground in the Mk3
- Set of Bentley manuals for each car are needed (wiring diagrams)
Is there any additional information or are there any missing parts from the list that I should to know about to swap the AEB into a '97 GTI 2.0 as painlessly as possible?
Thx!!


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

Have you figured out what kind of oil pan to use for the swap ? 
I know you can't use the stock nor replace it with another traverse mounted engine, I have heard a 16v would work, but I have never seen one. 
I am suffering from "WAY TOO LOW" oilpan issues.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (sylens)*

You can use it, but it is pretty low.


----------



## Italvw (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (Cabrio1.8T)*

Don't use a golf/ jetta intake on audi motors! The ports are too small on th vw motors. Use a Audi tt manifold engine code AMU to have the trottle body on the drivers side and engine code ATC on the passsengers side
Hope this helps


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (Italvw)*

thanks


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (Italvw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't use a golf/ jetta intake on audi motors! The ports are too small on th vw motors. Use a Audi tt manifold engine code AMU to have the trottle body on the drivers side and engine code ATC on the passsengers side
Hope this helps[HR][/HR]​ Is there a preferred TB location on the MK3 and why?
Thanks guys!


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

Wow Steve is still alive!!! formerly John's (the second one pictured) is really that clean in real life. By nature the engine is a mess of vacuum and coolant hoses.








The cover does hide a good eal of them.. but I am just getting rid of them hehe. I saw a grey Mk2 at Wtarefest last year that a kid from Rennen did and it was an AEB and just as clean as Johns.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

Doesn't matter what engine code, engine cover, or anything else you use. As long as you take your time, think everything out, and have excellent design/fabrication skills. Being very ANAL is also key. I have seen many 1.8t swaps, with both transverse and longitudal engines, some have been masterpieces and some have been horror-shows. Usually the ones performed by "tuning" shops look the worst. Shops tend to slam stuff out the door just to get it done as quickly as possible. The ones done by the car owners who take pride in their work are usually prettier to look at. 


[Modified by Veedubgti, 8:14 PM 4-10-2003]


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (Veedubgti)*

Well put.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (evolveVW)*









mines pretty clean and factory looking part if it is cause I used the mk4 motor .... and I took my time and am pretty anal about how it looks ..... I made my own DP and for the AEB motor you will need to as well if your using a MK4 motor a mk4 DP will fit


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (lukedwag)*

How difficult was the wiring? Any insight?
Thanks guys - lotsa good MK3 info here.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

wiring sucks took me a while but I got threw it 
Xrayboy (dan) has got alot of info hes a good guy


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (lukedwag)*

10 wires? 50 wires? 100 wires? 
Was it simple cut and splice kind of stuff or was there more to it than that?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

I'd say closer to 10 wires than 50 wires.


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (Veedubgti)*

That's good news. 
I am OBD2, will I need to worry about signal converters or the like? (I think I read OBD1 cars need this but want to be sure)
Thx guys - the hunt for a suitable Audi A4 has already begun!


----------



## Italvw (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

I swapped a 2001 DBW audi , no problems with wiring or obd2


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (Italvw)*

one comment i would like to make is that i love the feel of my DBW pedal. it is so smooth and it is a nice light touch. Wiring in the immobilizer may have taken more time but it is reinsurance that my car will not be stolen. the transverse motors are a much simpler fit and take less modification than the aeb. just my $.02
edit: the stock downpipe with the AWD engine code fit without any trouble. and you can use every accessory that came with the engine (if you want to use AC you need to get the fittings from the 1.8t AC lines swapped to the a2 lines)


[Modified by gimmeAdub, 8:35 AM 4-11-2003]


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 10 wires? 50 wires? 100 wires? 
Was it simple cut and splice kind of stuff or was there more to it than that?[HR][/HR]​10 - 20 wires i would say. it is mostly just splicing wires into the proper location. i wouldnt say its very hard, just buy bentleys and you can get through it. i would recommend charting out all the wires that need to be spliced, then charting out where you will be splicing them. This is how i did it, and it made it quite simple when i actually got in there to do the wiring.


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (gimmeAdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
edit: the stock downpipe with the AWD engine code fit without any trouble. and you can use every accessory that came with the engine (if you want to use AC you need to get the fittings from the 1.8t AC lines swapped to the a2 lines)
[HR][/HR]​ But we're talking about the Mk3 not the Mk2 - does this still apply?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

From what I heard about the AC is, that you need to bend two of the AC lines. The rest will work. I don't know for sure, because I took mine out.







Eurospecsport sells a straight drop in kit for 5600. Its a zero mileage motor that bolts right in...no mods.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VAG Parts Bin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
edit: the stock downpipe with the AWD engine code fit without any trouble. and you can use every accessory that came with the engine (if you want to use AC you need to get the fittings from the 1.8t AC lines swapped to the a2 lines)

But we're talking about the Mk3 not the Mk2 - does this still apply?
[HR][/HR]​someone would need to confirm this with first hand experience, but most mk3 and mk2 stuff are interchangeable so i would be willing to bet it would be the same


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (abt cup)*

quote:[HR][/HR]From what I heard about the AC is, that you need to bend two of the AC lines. The rest will work. I don't know for sure, because I took mine out.







Eurospecsport sells a straight drop in kit for 5600. Its a zero mileage motor that bolts right in...no mods.[HR][/HR]​ yea I used my a3 compressor and bent the lines ..... I may take it out now though kinda pointless I never use it


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (gimmeAdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR].... Wiring in the immobilizer may have taken more time but it is reinsurance that my car will not be stolen. ...[HR][/HR]​Did you take the immoblizer control unit out of the cluster or did you use the 1.8T cluster?


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (VR6GTI'00')*

quote:[HR][/HR].... Wiring in the immobilizer may have taken more time but it is reinsurance that my car will not be stolen. ...
Did you take the immoblizer control unit out of the cluster or did you use the 1.8T cluster?[HR][/HR]​im using the 1.8t cluster, but it is sort of laying in my dash right now because i havent decided how i will mount it. for some reason the fuel gauge reads backwards but i was warned by Dan (xray_boy) that this would happen.


----------



## NJInkBlue (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (gimmeAdub)*

when using a 1.8T out of an A4 as discussed into an MK3 which tranny would you be using?


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T differences(??) and the famous Mk3 swap (NJInkBlue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when using a 1.8T out of an A4 as discussed into an MK3 which tranny would you be using?[HR][/HR]​02K CHE from A3 2.0L is what I'm using...geared pretty good for a turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

